# Gigabyte Z87N-Wifi in Verbund mit Corsair H60 2nd Probleme mit der Lüftersteuerung?



## Dreak77 (6. Juli 2013)

*Gigabyte Z87N-Wifi in Verbund mit Corsair H60 2nd Probleme mit der Lüftersteuerung?*

Hallo,

also ganz kurz zu meinem System:

i5 4670K
Gigabyte Z87N-Wifi
Corsair H60 2nd gen

folgendes kleines Problem:

Habe mir das System gestern zusammengebaut in einem Bitfenix Prodigy, jedoch scheint es entweder an der Lüftersteuerung seitens des Boards  oder an der Wakü selbst zu liegen. Der Lüfter der Wakü (beiliegender Lüfter von Corsair) dreht direkt bei start voll auf u. lässt sich nichtmal übers UEFI regeln. Pumpe ist an CPU-Fan angeschlossen und Lüfter auf SYS-Fan. Temperaturen werden direkt bei 40 - 50C° im Uefi angezeigt, mit Coretemp sind sie etwas niedriger aber tendenz steigend. Momentan soll das ganze auf angeblich fast 70C° stehen (Desktopbetrieb). Habe ich ein Problem mit den Sensoren oder ist vllt. sogar meine CPU defekt? Getaktet habe ich nicht und PC ist wie gesagt seit gestern erst neu im Einsatz, Das die Temperaturen so hoch steigen habe ich auch erst seit heute (gestern Abend noch moderat bei ca. 40C°) Gigabyte habe ich bereits zu diesem Problem Kontaktiert warte jedoch auf antwort. Hat jmd eine Idee?

LG


----------



## Abductee (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte Z87N-Wifi in Verbund mit Corsair H60 2nd Probleme mit der Lüftersteuerung?*

Da hast du was durcheinander gebracht.
Die Pumpe darfst du nicht regeln, die kannst du auf dem (ungeregelten) Sys_Fan anstecken.
Den Lüfter vom Radiator steckst du auf CPU_Fan


----------



## Dreak77 (6. Juli 2013)

Also doch so rum. Ich habe mich über nacht wund gelesen ^^ Ich werde es direkt mal ausprobieren und das Ergebnis zukommen lassen.
Danke schonmal für die schnelle Antwort 

Hat alles geklappt so wie du es gesagt hast. Vielen dank nochmal! 

Thread kann geschlossen werden.


----------



## Uter (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte Z87N-Wifi in Verbund mit Corsair H60 2nd Probleme mit der Lüftersteuerung?*

Für weitere Fragen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html

-CLOSED-


----------

